# creative cattle corral



## COUNTRYMAN (Dec 29, 2008)

here @ home i'm small scale and small time so i look for creative ways to solve my needs. these 10ft tall heavy duty panels were given to me....all i had to do was go pick them up (easier said than done lol) 

i dont think they will be jumping over these (i say that as i knock on wood and spit over my left shoulder) and that meens alot when you are a one man gang







first time through  the chute, yee haw


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 29, 2008)

I would say if they jump those you will need to put a roof on to keep them in! Being a one person operation you'll probably want to get them used to going in and out of there so it will be easier when you need to.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Dec 29, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I would say if they jump those you will need to put a roof on to keep them in! Being a one person operation you'll probably want to get them used to going in and out of there so it will be easier when you need to.


aint my first rodeo lol 

open the gate they come uh runin 

they jump that, there is a place down the road for um they wont jump


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 29, 2008)

Is that the "Food's on" call?


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Dec 29, 2008)

as we all know, cattle chute aint the most fun place for an animal to be, no matter what you are doin, no matter how much it's for their own good they aint uh gonna like it

they get fed in there enuff to know to come, they get ran through and handled enuff to know it aint gonna hurt forever


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, "food's on" or "dinner call"! It's a good way to get them used to going in and out of there.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 29, 2008)

thats a nice looking setup you have to work cattle.looks to fitt your needs real well.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey, I like that! 

My only fear would be, where would I go when I get the cow that would rather go over me, than go into the chute? 
I'm too old to climb chainlink!


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Dec 30, 2008)

you are right tw, there is a door.gate for that purpose , butttttt i can scale that sucker if need be  

i have worked them several times through so far and havent had to be inside with them to get them in the chute

i may not be much of anythin else but i am the worlds fastest head catch man on the planet


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 30, 2008)

COUNTRYMAN said:
			
		

> you are right tw, there is a door.gate for that purpose , butttttt i can scale that sucker if need be


It is amazing what one can do when one has to. I've been through/over things I would have said noway could I get through/over but when one gets an angry animal after one that changes things.


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 1, 2009)

That's true, even with my cows being small at their age, the one day that reba wanted out of the coral she did. of course sara-lu had a hoof in that. I was trying to work with reba and sara-lu didn't like that she was in the coral and she wasn't so sara hit the side of the barn with her hoof and scared reba, reba hit the gate with her head and cracked the gate and got out. For a small cow, she's hard headed!!!!!  

p.s. I'm so glad farmer kitty showed me how to post smiles. Pic's I'm still having trouble


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 24, 2009)

I wonder how heavy-duty are those panels? The bars look as thick as that on the squeeze, but I'm more worried about the page wire giving out.  I mean, I hate to be the negative one here, but if an animal was desparate to get out, given enough pressure the page wire could give out sooner than if there were solid iron panels along with solid piping from top to bottom.

Guess that's coming from someone who's worked with her fair share of wild animals that do their absolute damndest to get out of the handling facility....except up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 25, 2009)

WRB, I've seen others use those panels too. I think it depends on your operation. If your small and can run them in and out on a regular basis (such as to feed) so they are not wild up when they get in there it would make a difference than someone who is larger and the only time they go in a corral is when they need working with.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 25, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WRB, I've seen others use those panels too. I think it depends on your operation. If your small and can run them in and out on a regular basis (such as to feed) so they are not wild up when they get in there it would make a difference than someone who is larger and the only time they go in a corral is when they need working with.


Okay, that makes sense.


----------

